# Question about tankless compressor.



## ZBigKahuna (Aug 22, 2012)

Today i was searching around in our shed and found an old Campbell Hausfeld Power Pal. It's a tankless compressor that was designes for spray painting, inflating tires, blowing off work areas, etc. Right now i have a blow gun on it and was wondering if its ok to run this thing with the blow valve closed (no air coming out, which mines the pressure is building up in the line). The compressor does get a little louder but i'm not sure if its bad for the thing.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't. Roger


----------



## ZBigKahuna (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok, the only reason i was wondering is because i thought it would probably be bad for it, but then again its supposed to be used for painting/inflating car tires, and you aren't running air out of either of those tools constantly.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

But you do turn the compressor of when you are not painting or inflating. At least I do. Roger


----------

